# Edwardian House, Seaton, Devon - March 09



## Foxylady (Mar 16, 2009)

This was somewhere I noticed from a return bus journey recently, seeing broken window panes in the porch area. So, whilst out and about with my camera at the weekend I investigated. 
I don't know anything about the building, apart from the fact that it's been left more or less empty, and has been for a while by the look of it.

















Inside shot taken through the door window.











There is another door on the right side of the front with a veranda style lovely porch.






Taken through this door window.






Around one side of the house is a lane which leads nowhere!  But it did afford me some shots of the side and rear. A very high wall prevented me from seeing over into the garden. I really wanted to see it too.
















Some delightful details. 
















The road on the other side of the house is elevated with a hedge screening it off. I found a way through!  I was expecting to see an overgrown but delightful secret garden but I was sadly disappointed. What a mess! 






Cheers. Hope you enjoyed.


----------



## Trudger (Mar 16, 2009)

Interesting - a firemans switch on a residential building 'B.P. sign' wonder what that was?
Lovely building tho' looks like the folks moved out but forgot a few things.
I love the picture of the disintegrated downpipe !

would be interesting to find some history on this one.


----------



## fire*fly (Mar 16, 2009)

poor unloved house, it need a family to live in it & bring ir back to life


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 16, 2009)

A lovely Edwardian Edifice Foxy. I especially liked the Downpipe was it one of those Cast Iron jobs do you know?


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 16, 2009)

Trudger said:


> Interesting - a firemans switch on a residential building 'B.P. sign' wonder what that was?



I wondered what that was as I've never seen one before. Interesting and a bit of a puzzle. 



fire*fly said:


> poor unloved house, it need a family to live in it & bring ir back to life



Definitely! That back garden would be fantastic for a family with the high walls keeping them safe...til they can clinm, of course!  Imagine how lovely the place could be. 



norwich canary said:


> A lovely Edwardian Edifice Foxy. I especially liked the Downpipe was it one of those Cast Iron jobs do you know?



Yes, I'm pretty sure it's cast iron. Some nice decoration on it too, but my camera didn't really capture it properly...and I'm not tall enough to get close! 

Cheers guys.


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 16, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> I wondered what that was as I've never seen one before. Interesting and a bit of a puzzle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha ha. You ought to invest in a pair of stilts Foxy


----------



## ricasso (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice one foxy, interesting place to have a fireplace,on the porch!, also the fireplace inside, did Santa just throw the prezzies down the chimney,


----------



## nutnut (Mar 16, 2009)

That wheelie bin doesn't look all that old in the pics? probably no more than a sign of council records not being update in the last few years though  as opposed to recent occupation.

Nice find foxy.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 16, 2009)

norwich canary said:


> ha ha. You ought to invest in a pair of stilts Foxy



 Funny thing is...I don't feel so small when I'm wearing my specs but I've recently started wearing contact lenses, and they're so good and I can see the ground so clearly that I only feel about 3' now!  



ricasso said:


> ...did Santa just throw the prezzies down the chimney,



It does look like it, doesn't it! 
Seeing the fireplace outside made me wonder if someone started to clear stuff out at one point...looks like they reached the porch and said...'Ah sod it, I can't be bothered'...and just walked away!


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 16, 2009)

nutnut said:


> That wheelie bin doesn't look all that old in the pics? probably no more than a sign of council records not being update in the last few years though  as opposed to recent occupation.
> 
> Nice find foxy.



Ah, you're right! We haven't had those kind of bins for all that long. Maybe the house probably got neglected before it was made empty.

Cheers, nutnut.


----------



## Philip (Mar 16, 2009)

Stayed in Seaton last summer for a week-nice neck of the woods .


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 16, 2009)

Philip said:


> Stayed in Seaton last summer for a week-nice neck of the woods .



Oh, cool!


----------



## Philip (Mar 16, 2009)

What is happening or goinig to happen on that derelict caravan park that you see from the tram ? Good local beers btw!


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 16, 2009)

Philip said:


> What is happening or goinig to happen on that derelict caravan park that you see from the tram ? Good local beers btw!



All the main buildings and chalets have been demolished now, Phil. The ground has been bought by Tesco (Boo! Hiss! ) but it's earmarked for 'Seaton Regeneration' plans and Tesco haven't got planning permission to build one of their stores there...big debates have been going on as to who's going to get the contract...plus there's going to be a big Jurassic Coast tourist info place and other stuff.
The other half of the site (the lyme Bay Holiday Village) is now empty and awaiting demolition.


----------



## BigLoada (Mar 16, 2009)

Great finding stuff by chance like that! That house looks like someone just moved out, I bet its great inside, looks huge!


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 16, 2009)

BigLoada said:


> Great finding stuff by chance like that! That house looks like someone just moved out, I bet its great inside, looks huge!



It's funny how it happens sometimes, isn't it! I wouldn't have thought of looking if I hadn't have seen the broken porch windows, which could only be seen from the bus. 
Cheers, BL.


----------



## channonwindmill (Mar 17, 2009)

What a great find! Must have been a beautiful house in its day, and could be again with a bit of tlc. Hope it doesn't deteriorate too far - looks in pretty good condition at the mo.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 17, 2009)

Cheers, Channonwindmill. 
I hope so too. It obviously need some fixing up before being sold on, if that's what's going to happen to it. Maybe whoever owns it doesn't see the point of doing that in the current financial climate, which is a shame as it'll only deteriorate more if left.


----------



## channonwindmill (Mar 17, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Cheers, Channonwindmill.
> I hope so too. It obviously need some fixing up before being sold on, if that's what's going to happen to it. Maybe whoever owns it doesn't see the point of doing that in the current financial climate, which is a shame as it'll only deteriorate more if left.




Another one to add to the list for when I win the lottery, foxy


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 17, 2009)

channonwindmill said:


> Another one to add to the list for when I win the lottery, foxy



Yeah, me too!  If I did the lottery, that is! 
Seriously though, that's exactly the sort of house I'd look for if I had the dosh. Especially with that garden...I've got plans for it already!


----------



## chambta (Mar 22, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Yeah, me too!  If I did the lottery, that is!
> Seriously though, that's exactly the sort of house I'd look for if I had the dosh. Especially with that garden...I've got plans for it already!



I may be wrong but that could well be a house that was available for holiday lets. Looked very familiar from a childhood holiday in the late 80s.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 22, 2009)

chambta said:


> I may be wrong but that could well be a house that was available for holiday lets. Looked very familiar from a childhood holiday in the late 80s.



Ah, that's interesting. It could very well have been, as most larger houses have done some holiday trade at one time or another.
Cheers for that, chambta.


----------



## mcspringzy (Mar 23, 2009)

That back door looked open!!


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 23, 2009)

mcspringzy said:


> That back door looked open!!



Do you mean in the last pic, mc? I just had a look at my prints but it's pretty much too dark in that area to make out properly. However, it looked closed with the naked eye when I was there. The other doors were all secure.


----------



## mcspringzy (Mar 27, 2009)

In this one the right door looks open, maybe its just me


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 27, 2009)

mcspringzy said:


> In this one the right door looks open, maybe its just me



Ah, I see what you mean...yes, I thought so too when I first saw it!
It isn't, though!


----------



## woodywoodside (Jun 24, 2009)

*Now sold*

This house has just been sold to a developer, which is really sad I think it will be flats.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 24, 2009)

woodywoodside said:


> This house has just been sold to a developer, which is really sad I think it will be flats.



Damn, that's exactly what I hoped wouldn't happen! :icon_evil
Cheers for the update, Woody. I did see back along that it was being cleared out and a guy told me that it had belonged to an old lady who went into a nursing home...which is always sad I think. 
Welcome to DP, btw.  You're not the Woody from Seaton that I know are you?


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 24, 2009)

That 4th pic is kinda spooky Foxy.


----------

